

Show HN: Our side project – Android to Mac/PC mirroring (Yosemite like) - tilt
http://www.getpushline.com/

======
darkstar999
Pushbullet?

~~~
tilt
Most likely, it won't require any account

~~~
darkstar999
Not sure what you mean. How does this differentiate from Pushbullet?

~~~
tilt
We started working on the same issue that Pushbullet addresses long before we
discovered it (or even before iOS8 was announced). We continued scratching out
itch (both on an engineer and product side).

We do not match 1:1 Pushbullet's features, we worked on our version from
scratch (I'm pretty sure we both took advantage of the same APIs).

In our approach we focused on "pairing" devices with a simple/secure token,
with no accounts needed (we do not require G+ account in order to register).
We probably (still) address a subset of Pushbullet's features but still
providing some other useful ones (as for our use cases) such as:

Phone "control", Device location, a simple Chrome Extension where you can keep
track of your notifications (and interact with your Phone).

I'm pretty sure Pushbullet would do the same but we do not store any data and
just "push" it between devices over secure channels.

Hope I gave you a more detailed view of what I meant.

~~~
darkstar999
Cool. Thanks for the info.

